# "Poco's Over, WIX Downdraft"



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report*
*By Capt. Kris Kelley*

Big winds overnight have pushed the WIX (Wind Volatility Index) up a notch but seems to be waning a bit this morning. It was Poco Bueno weekend along with several other tournaments. Poco always seems to coincide with big winds. Sure enough the trees were tussling pre dawn which led to alot of gutted water early. That penned us down the last few days looking for Redfish early. Trout action has been sporadic of late with the best action coming as winds back down and water turns around mid-day. Not helping matters is finding ourselves at the bottom end of the outgoing tide right off the bat. This means hours waiting for a tide to help clean up some water. That's the nature of things on the water and we consider ourselves lucky to live it!

Lots of fun in the sun heading into August. Before you know it we'll be on the move toward September transitions; Alligator Season; Teal Season; Dove Season; and plenty of great fishing. Speaking of Alligators, we are currently booking the 2013 Texas Alligator Season, 2012 is booked solid. We are also seeing a bunch of them in the back lakes, way late relative to last year and there are some "solids" back there. So keep your eyes open.

We hope today is a good one for you, come see us when you get a chance. The best time to come for a visit is when you can!

Like us on *Facebook* and we promise to "love you back"!

*Capt. Kris Kelley*
*Castaway Lodge*
*1-888-618-4868 *
*www.seadriftbayfishing.com*
*Twitter: @Castaway_Lodge*
*Facebook: Castaway Lodge*


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*WIX Still Volatile, Turbidity Points To Reds*

Lots of ugly water yesterday and Monday which is pointing us toward Redfish which delivered nicely yesterday for long time guests Dee W. and friend. Water levels ticked up much higher relative to Sunday which more or less through a damper on things and scattered the fish. The big school of Drum I was working disappeared as they will do, fast movers for sure. Fewer Redfish but solid players filled the limits.

More of the same heading for the weekend or will things clean up a bit....we'll see.

KK


----------

